# Range hood installation problem



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like you need a longer wire---Can you figure out where that one originates?

Typically, it will come from the outlet directly below--the one to plug in the stove.(NOT A 220 V outlet)

You will find it --Pull a longer cable and the job is done.---Mike--


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if you can't pull new wire--9" should get you into cabinet. then box that and run new wire off the box to other side.


----------



## Lucas718 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jacques said:


> if you can't pull new wire--9" should get you into cabinet. then box that and run new wire off the box to other side.


Did that today. Worked like a charm. 

Thanks.


----------



## BronzeGenius (Aug 12, 2010)

Lucas718 said:


> I've removed my old range hood because it no longer matches our new appliances and I seem to have discovered a slight problem. The electrical wire comes out of the wall and entered the old range hood on the back left side. Everywhere I go, all the range hoods I find all are set up to have the wire come through the right rear. The electrical wire only comes out of the wall about 9" so it is not long enough to work with a range hood that is wired up on the right side.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find any range hoods (under cabinet mount) that get wired up on the left side. Does anybody know of any or have any suggestions? I'm stumped and I don't want to put the old one back up.


there are actually a few like that but it seems like you already solved your problem :thumbsup:


----------

